# Any rumors on a new Canon 50mm 1.4?



## JRPhotos (Sep 16, 2017)

I really want a 50mm lens. I didn't like the Sigma.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 16, 2017)

Yesterday a curious fact happened. Registered users received an email from canonrumors about a rumor of a Canon 50mm, though we did not see that same rumor being published in the corresponding section of canonrumors.
Below is the text of the email we received.

Newsletter Exclusive: New 50mm Coming in 2018 [CR2]
We're told by a very good source that Canon will finally address the 50mm focal length in 2018. There are apparently two prototypes currently being tested by select photographers.
We're told one of the lenses is an EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM, which was likely developed alongside the brand new EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM. We were not told what the other 50mm prototype lens was.
The announcement is slated for some time in the first half of 2018. As always though, lenses come where they're done and ready for production, not when the marketing people want them to be announced. Therefore, delays are always possible.
To be perfectly honest, we don't like reporting about 50mm lenses, as we've been burned a few times in the past.
The same source did mention that a previous design for a fast 50mm lens was scrapped due to do some new technologies in manufacturing that Canon utilizes and that the new deisgn is going to be an improvement.


----------



## LDS (Sep 16, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> "To be perfectly honest, we don't like reporting about 50mm lenses, as we've been burned a few times in the past."



IMHO that's the reason it wasn't published, but yet sent to keep some people quiet...


----------



## KiagiJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, Puh lease Hurry The F Up!

I'm tired of walking around for hrs with a 1dx2 looking like an amateur with a point n shoot live view shooting only as my sigma cant viewfinder focus right, only do it for the superior optics over any canon 50 grrr

Cant wait for a new 50  as long as its as good or better than the sigma art


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 17, 2017)

I recently purchased 5D IV camera and spent a day doing AFMA for all my Sigma and Canon lenses to the new camera body.
I was shocked to find out how AF inconsistent SIgma 35 Art and 50 Art are on 5D IV. Same lenses are just fine on 6D body, but on 5D IV results are all over the shop. it is almost perfectly random. I would be happy with some 1 out of 5 odd outliers but it is much worse than that. more like 1 out of 3 and by a very large margin.


Note: Sigma 85 Art, 135 Art and Sigma 120-300 Sports are very consistent though with nearly perfect results.

My Sigma 35 and 50 Art glass is up for sale at the moment. I am looking to purchase a slightly used Canon 35 F1.4 L II lens instead to replace the 35 Art. 



KiagiJ said:


> Yes, Puh lease Hurry The F Up!
> 
> I'm tired of walking around for hrs with a 1dx2 looking like an amateur with a point n shoot live view shooting only as my sigma cant viewfinder focus right, only do it for the superior optics over any canon 50 grrr
> 
> Cant wait for a new 50  as long as its as good or better than the sigma art


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2017)

KiagiJ said:


> Yes, Puh lease Hurry The F Up!
> 
> I'm tired of walking around for hrs with a 1dx2 looking like an amateur with a point n shoot live view shooting only as my sigma cant viewfinder focus right, only do it for the superior optics over any canon 50 grrr
> 
> Cant wait for a new 50  as long as its as good or better than the sigma art



An "I Shoot Raw" t-shirt and a couple of sessions with an image coach should help you get over the feelings of "looking like an amateur" complex. No lens can fix that. : : :


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 17, 2017)

live view mode shooting with a camera as heavy as 1DX II with large lens attached kills your back, shoulders and wrists quickly. no matter how fit you are. Unfortunately, once done, the damage cannot be reversed.
Sigma 50 Art is a great glass that is manual focus only for the majority of Canon DSLR with an exception for certain bodies.



CanonFanBoy said:


> An "I Shoot Raw" t-shirt and a couple of sessions with an image coach should help you get over the feelings of "looking like an amateur" complex. No lens can fix that...


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 17, 2017)

its going to be nice if it happens.

but I can hear the cry of anguish form Ashford all the way here in Boston if it dose not happen


----------



## slclick (Sep 17, 2017)

The more (years) I shoot, the less I enjoy that focal length. YMMV. (Basically a post stating why the constant furor?) 85, 135, those I get. 50, well...I think 40 is a sweet spot. I'd love a fast forty with AF.


----------



## BillB (Sep 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> The more (years) I shoot, the less I enjoy that focal length. YMMV. (Basically a post stating why the constant furor?) 85, 135, those I get. 50, well...I think 40 is a sweet spot. I'd love a fast forty with AF.



There are already quite a few fast 35's with AF. Is a 40 really all that different?


----------



## slclick (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes. At shorter focal lengths, small amounts make great differences. I'm ok with 35, I LOVE 40.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I recently purchased 5D IV camera and spent a day doing AFMA for all my Sigma and Canon lenses to the new camera body.
> I was shocked to find out how AF inconsistent SIgma 35 Art and 50 Art are on 5D IV. Same lenses are just fine on 6D body, but on 5D IV results are all over the shop. it is almost perfectly random. I would be happy with some 1 out of 5 odd outliers but it is much worse than that. more like 1 out of 3 and by a very large margin.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting the 5dm4 Alex! And welcome to the imperfect world of Sigma  You will definitely enjoy the 35II. Remember, I was looking for a 50mm lens? Still no dice, using a 50 STM, nothing can't beat this $125 beast LOL.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Sigma 50 Art is a great glass that is manual focus only for the majority of Canon DSLR with an exception for certain bodies.



Unless one day we'll see a ......... _surprise surprise_......... Canon FF mirrorless.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 18, 2017)

slclick said:


> The more (years) I shoot, the less I enjoy that focal length. YMMV. (Basically a post stating why the constant furor?) 85, 135, those I get. 50, well...I think 40 is a sweet spot. I'd love a fast forty with AF.



I have the 35 f/1.4L II. Have the old 135 f/2L. I'd like to have the new 85 f/1.4 IS. Like you, though, I'm not sure I'd have any real need of a 50mm. A 135 f/2L IS would be nice, but a 50mm? I could easily pass on that. I'm having trouble finding a use for the 35 f/1.4L II. In fact, I wish I had that money for the new 85 f/1.4L IS instead. Adding a 50mm wouldn't make things any easier or better for me.

But, I know there are a lot of people waiting on a new 50mm that will find plenty to use it for. My hope is they get it soon and that it turns out to be as nice as the 35 f/1.4L II. Maybe it will have IS to boot. That would be nice. f/1.2 would be even nicer... but it looks like f/1.4 is the going trend with the new primes.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 18, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The more (years) I shoot, the less I enjoy that focal length. YMMV. (Basically a post stating why the constant furor?) 85, 135, those I get. 50, well...I think 40 is a sweet spot. I'd love a fast forty with AF.
> ...


you see for me my first slr was the ftb-n with a canon 50 1.8 sc fd mount lens. used it though high school it became the go to lens as it was the only lens I had later I got the 135 3.5 sc lens and the 28 2.8lens finally he 50 1.4 fd lens with the 85 1.8 all manual focus and canon brand the 50 holds a place in my heart as you had to learn to do just about every thing with it low light bright sky portrait landscape photojournalism street etc.


----------



## KiagiJ (Sep 19, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I recently purchased 5D IV camera and spent a day doing AFMA for all my Sigma and Canon lenses to the new camera body.
> I was shocked to find out how AF inconsistent SIgma 35 Art and 50 Art are on 5D IV. Same lenses are just fine on 6D body, but on 5D IV results are all over the shop. it is almost perfectly random. I would be happy with some 1 out of 5 odd outliers but it is much worse than that. more like 1 out of 3 and by a very large margin.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats exactly my situation, my 50 art worked perfectly on my 6d then crap on 1dx2, i emailed sigma and they replied to me like a confused minion. i keep waiting for a firmware upgrade but i guess it wont happen. ill never get a sigma again, theyre good with the same generation bodies but future bodies possibly useless, for viewfinder focusing. i wish reviewers could stop praising them entirely for their sweet optics and consider their crap likely future compatibility issues


----------



## KiagiJ (Sep 19, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Puh lease Hurry The F Up!
> ...



i wouldnt want to give Jared any of my money 

well yes i guess its not important how amateur we aesthetically look live view shooting, its more the frustration of trying to get fast moving candids with live view touch focusing, that amateur slow responsive method, even tho dpaf is sweet on it, i miss some good ole fashioned quicker viewfinder ability


----------

